# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25.09 - ОТКРЫТИЕ D`n`B сезона ◄ LOMKA vol.1 ► with UTOPIA [RU] @ ODESSA

## ChiChiK

===== 25 сентября / субботa =====
club: METRONOM [Odessa, Шампанский пер., 2]
...звук будет ставиться свой !!!

...для тех кто любит драйв, бешеный ритм, drum and bass, dubstep и умеет отрываться...Welcome.

- 2 танцпола [dnb & dubstep/bassline]
- 15 dj

Bass Massive Promo presents:

< LOMKA vol.1 >



> Ломка – болезненное состояние, связанное с привыканием организма к ломаной музыке. У наиболее чувствительных к музыке людей, нервная система которых имеет определенные врожденные особенности или болезненные изменения, симптомы ломки могут появляться после второго-третьего прослушивания или другого сильного звука/басса. У большинства людей, впрочем, это период несколько побольше, и требует где-то одной-двух недель прослушивания ломаной музыки. После этого момента появляются первые симптомы зависимости, и возникает потребность в увеличении дозы. Чем дольше продолжается регулярное прослушивание, тем тяжелее симптомы ломки.
> ...Welcome to Drum-and-Bass!


 == MAIN FLOOR: ==

..cочетание, казалось бы, не сочетаемых вещей делают их саунд поистине уникальным:




> UTOPIA [Breed12inches, RUSSIA] - neurofunk
> 
> 
> Проект Utopia был создан в сентябре 2008 года усилиями двух сибирских музыкантов, давно мечтавших объединить творческий потенциал - Kubrak и Error . Их треки привлекли внимание небезызвестного Криса Ренегейда , хозяина Lifted Music , и сразу же были подписаны на саб-лейбл Lifted - Breed 12 Inches .
> Первые пластинки проекта незамедлительно занимают лидирующие позиции по продажам в крупнейших мировых магазинах электронной музыки.
> Так же ожидает появления на свет совместная работа с талантливым продюсером по имени Engage на Fall Out Recordings (UK).
> 
> http://utopiaproject.promodj.ru
> http://vkontakte.ru/club9602969
> ...


 - UPSETA [England] - jump up
- DISMALSOUL [Cunt Gang, Fun Ultraz, Nikolaev] -

electrostep
- Snep [Ammunition rec] - neurofunk, tech-step
- Farmakolog [Odessa] - neurofunk
- Alex Jumper [Odessa] - liquid, mainstream
- Limit [Odessa] - hardstep, darkside
- Sawyer Grin - [Odessa] - hardcore

== BASSLINE FLOOR: ==

- SUXXY [Cunt Gang, Vinnica] - dubstep
- Charlie Brown [Bass Massive] - breakbeat
- Kit [Bass Massive] - dubstep
- Dan [sound family, thrash kids, Odessa] - old school funk
- Mini [Odessa] - dubstep, grime
- Sanitar [Odessa] - jungle, ragga jungle
- Curly [Odessa] - fidjet, bassline
- Greg [Sinusoid, Odessa] - dubstep

> Face Control<

ВХОД:
- 50 грн - ПРЕДПРОДАЖА [100 шт до 10.09]
тел. предпродажи - 0633877775
- 60 грн - В день мероприятия.

!!! ВХОД ТОЛЬКО ПО:
> пригласительным (у организаторов, дж, МедиаЦентр)
> ВМ картам
> смс-пригласительным
> спискам - http://vkontakte.ru/topic-3280851_23222355
> приезжие (паспорт, билет)

vkontakte -

http://vkontakte.ru/event19649827

----------

